# Luces automaticas para el auto



## rubyxantiamen

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro pero he estado leyendo y me ha sorprendido todo lo que se puede encontrar, yo tengo una dudilla ojala puedan ayudarme. quiero contruirme un circuito que detecte la claridad y dependiendo encienda y apague las luces eso lo tengo conseguido pero lo que me gustaria es poder poner al circuito dos umbrales, el circuito lo estoy haciendo con una LDR y un LM311 lo que me gustaria es poder darle la orden de encendido a una intensidad y a una intensidad mayor que la de encendido que se apague y bueno ya si pudiese hacer un retardo de apagado seria genial.

Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123

bajate el datasheet del 555 y miralo bien

http://crio.mib.infn.it/wig/electronics/Componenti/TexasInstrument/NE555.pdf

OOHHH pero si hay dos comparadores las resistencias formando un divisor.

Pues debes jubar un poquito con el 555 y pueden conseguirlo

debes hacer un divisor con tres resistencias, una a masa+ldr+otra a Vcc.

luego debes calcular las resistencias para que tengas una tension de Vcc/3  y3/4Vcc con oscuridad y luz.

El tema de la temporizacion hay varios metodos.

Yo te propongo estos tres deberias probarlos, puede que tengas que girar el diodo o utilizar un transistor como inversor.

La LDR es el potenciometro central y el que esta en paralelo sirve para la sensibilidad y los extremos fijan los dos humbrales.

Para las resistencias de los humbrales deben ser aproximadamente del mismo valor del ldr.
Luego ya ajustaras.


----------



## _ViKeToR_

Buenas, busco un circuito para que se enciendan solas las luces del coche cuando no detecte luz un LDR...
He estado buscando mucho tiempo sobre este tema pero no encuentro circuitos definitivos que funcionen para esto.
Sobre la alimentación del circuito serían 12V tomados bajo llave, para que no se enciendan las luces con el coche aparcado, y para el encendido sería suficiente con que cerrase un contacto de relé de forma genérica para adaptarlo a cualquier aplicación sobre 12V.
En la web de Pablin hay 2 circuitos, uno que se me hace muy complicado y no entiendo y otro que no tiene regulador para ajustar la sensibilidad, y me parece básico porque el nivel de luz que recibirá el LDR dependerá de dónde se coloque el sensor.
Aquí en foros de electrónica he encontrado un post: (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/encedido-automatico-luces-coche-3267/) de un compañero que intenta hacer algo para que no se enciendan y apaguen solas con pequeñas variaciones de luz, barajando la opción de encenderlas con un umbral de luz y apagarlas con otro más bajo. Para que al estar en momentos de poca luz en el límite no ande encendiendo y apagando todo el rato.
Como mejora plantea un temporizador para el apagado, porque por ejemplo, si alguien ilumina el sensor por un momento no se apaguen las luces.
En otro sitio leí que sería bueno tomar la luz de varios sitios del coche para que la medida sea más general y no tan puntual como puede medir un sólo LDR; pero esto me parece que sería rizar el rizo. Lo expongo porque recopilar la información que he recabado.

Y ahora mientras redactaba este post he visto un pdf de alguien en vagclub que ha hecho un manual que podría adaptase a lo que necesito, aunque no me ha dado tiempo a verlo detenidamente ni sé si podré comprenderlo del todo. En este caso utiliza fotodiodos... mejor LDR o estos?. Os lo pongo completo para que lo valoreis los expertos...
Supongo que alguien de este foro habrá montado algo parecido en su coche, sería bueno que colgase su esquema.
Muchas gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## _ViKeToR_

Gracias ciri, la base sí es esa, pero buscaba algo diferente, irá alimentado a 12V del coche y no quiero encender un led, sino las luces de posición y cruce por medio de relés. Y más avanzado, como lo he explicado en el tocho de arriba, porque quiero que tenga más ajustes, la cantidad de luz con la que se encenderá me gustaría que fuera mayor que la que necesite para apagarse, de forma que exista una histéresis para que no se enciendan y apaguen constantemente en situaciones de baja luz cercano al límite.
Además sería conveniente que exista un tiempo hasta que se encienda desde que detecte luz, por si nos encontramos en una zona de túneles.
La idea de este proyecto fue de rubyxantiamen, pero no sé si finalmente lo consiguió hacer.


----------



## Fogonazo

Circuito no tengo, pero te puedo ofrecer algunas ideas:
En efecto, el encendido debe poseer algun tipo de retado, pero este debe ser variable de acuerdo al tipo de cambio de luz.

Caso 1:
Pasas con tu vehiculo por una zona muy arbolada o un tunel corto (Paso bajo nivel)
Las luces no seria indispensable que se enciendan, tu retardo lo evita : Resultado = Bien

Caso 2:
Pasas con tu vehiculo por un tunel de montaña (Largo y oscuro) tu retardo evita que enciendan las luces : Resultado = *Mal* (No ves nada durante preciosos segundos)

Procedimiento logico:

Si el decremento de luz es de un valor de 30% (Por ejemplo)  se aplica la demora Nº0 de xx Segundos (Tiempo Largo)

Si el decremento de luz es de un valor 50% (Por ejemplo) se aplica la demora Nº1 de xx Segundos (Tiempo mas corto)

Si el decremento de luz es de un valor de 70% (Por ejemplo)  se aplica la demora Nº2 de xxx Segundo (Tiempo mucho mas corto)

Si el decremento de luz es de un valor de 90% o mas (Por ejemplo)  no se aplica demora y las luces se encienden al instante.

Para el apagado, aplicas un temporizado fijo


No se en tu pais, en mi planeta es obligatorio circular con las luces encendidas dia y noche.


----------



## _ViKeToR_

En España no es obligatorio, sólo entre la puesta y la salida del sol... cuando hacen falta...
Es una buena idea esa de los decrementos de luz, pero lo veo algo complejo, habría que ir tomando muestras cada X tiempo, guardar la "cantidad de luz" en algún sitio y compararlo con la siguiente muestra para ajustar el retardo. Pero esto pinta a programación en PIC, algo fuera de mi alcance.
Buscaba algo más "analógico", por decirlo de alguna manera, con LDR, transistores, 555, relés y demás.
En cuanto a LDR o fotodiodos? sabeis cuál es mejor? he visto variantes de distintos circuitos y no sé cuál sería mejor.


----------



## Fogonazo

No necesariamente.
Puedes realizarlo con una serie de comparadores sobre un LDR y compuertas que al acionar un estado espesifico de iluminacion activen un temporizador dado.

La referencia del comparador la darias tu con un preset de acuerdo a tu gusto de iluminacion

En este caso te diria que el LDR, posee una "Inercia" que en este caso mejora el funcionamiento.

Mira esto, seria la parte medicion y comparacion basica, solo que en lugar de medir los volt de la bateria mediria la caida del LDR

http://www.creatronica.com.ar/voltimetro.htm


----------



## _ViKeToR_

He investigado sobre el circuito que decía en el 1º post que acababa de encontrar, me parece que es el más completo, pero no lo comprendo del todo, para mí los amplificador operacionales y el 555 son conocidos pero sólo de vista jeje.
El circuito toma muestras de luz, si baja de un umbral U1 no hace nada, si baja más del siguiente umbral U2 de menor luz enciende las luces, si resulta que sube la luz por encima de U2 no hace nada hasta que suba del U1; que (si lo pones en modo túnel) pone en marcha un temporizador para encenderlo por si es que acabas de salir de 1tunel y entras en otro o es un destello de luz el que le llega no apagarlas. Cuando pasa el tiempo estimado las apaga de nuevo; si mientras tanto vuelve a bajar del U1 no se apagarán, se reseteará el temporizador y empezará cuando vuelva a subir por encima de U1. Los umbrales U1, U2 y el tiempo son ajustables con 3 potenciómetros.

Este es el circuito montado





Esta la vista desde detrás con las conexiones (el fotolito invertido para que sea más cómodo verlo con respecto al circuito de arriba)




Y ahora aqui el esquemático y el fotolito








No tengo esquema de circuito en condiciones porque todo lo que sé ha salido de este pdf que pongo aki debajo... En el archivo cuenta cómo instalarlo en vehículos del grupo VAG, pero el circuito propiamente dicho es transparente a eso, acaba en un par de contactos de relé...
http://www.fullcustom.es/data/car_leon_manuales/iluminacion_modulo_sakamoto_vagclub.pdf
Os lo pongo por si alguien le echa un ojo y encuentra problemas, mejoras o ideas.
Y por si alguien más se anima a hacerlo tenga referencias.
Me parece bastante completo, usa 2 fotodiodos, lo mismo alguien se le ocurre cómo hacerlo con uno sólo o si en lugar de fotodiodos es conveniente usar LDR's y qué modificaciones habría que hacer sobre esto.

Gracias a Madelgado por su circuito tan currado, al foro vagclub.com por su difusicón y fullcustom.es por compartirlo.


----------



## Damalux

Saludos

Hola, yo que tu, para poder tener retardos, y acondicionar la señal, y poder hacer un filtro de media móvil, para evitar prendidos por ruido ó etc... haría una conversión AD en un PIC el cual programaría para ello.


Una solución económica y fácil


----------



## ElKiKe

Hola.

Encontre este circuito en la web de pablin:






Como ese circuito no contaba con regulador de sensibilidad, estuve pensando y he colocado un resistor variable en el Emisor del PNP, asi al aumentar la resistencia de éste, el rele se accionara cuando haya menos luz. Asi si aumento la resistencia, la bombilla se encendera cuando haya mayor oscuridad, esto me es util para regular si la luz debe estar encendida o apagada al atardecer y demas.

Seria correcto? Os adjunto una captura del circuito simulado.

Un saludo.


----------



## nightwolf62

Hola y si colocas un potenciometro en serie con  r2 tendrias mejores resultados.Misaludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

sip, pues funcionar funciona el circuito.

se podria agregar ese resistor variable en serie con R2 para regular bien la sensibilidad.

de ultima se pueden agregar varias cosas mas para lograr muy buenos resultados, pero con eso basta.


----------



## ElKiKe

Gracias a ambos por contestar.

DJ DRACO que se podria hacer mas para mejorar el resultado? Puse el potenciometro tal y como me dijisteis y va mejor pero sigue sin ser del todo perfecto para el auto. Me podrias decir mas?

Un saludo.


----------



## DJ DRACO

se podría diseñar alguna clase de sistema para que cuando viajas de noche, y un coche viene de frente, si la luz del coche inside sobre la fotocelda LDR, tus luces automaticamente perderán brillo o se apagaran, y eso no es conveniente a la hora del choque...jeje

entonces se podrían acomodar más de 1 LDR, y poner 1 mirando al cielo, para que reconzca si es que hay sol o es una luz frontal de otro auto.

a la vez el circuito puede servir tambien en una noche muy oscura, para encender algunos faros bien potentes o alogenados, derivando la salida del LDR, por otra pista hacia otro circuito que haga eso.


la electronica se reduce a la infinidad de ideas que puedas tener...nada esta acotado en cuanto a la imaginacion respecta.


----------



## ElKiKe

Lo de varios LDR se me ocurrio pero no supe como ponerlos para que hicieran correctamente su funcion. Como los pondrias?

Un saludo.


----------



## ElKiKe

Al fin a pesar de mi conocimiento basico en esto, como he dado electronica digital pero no me habian informaciónrmado de como se aplicaba nada de eso que me enseñaron pues me puse a la busqueda y he mejorado el sistema. Aparte de la LDR coloque dos fotodiodos ya que estos son mas rapidos, asi mi idea es poner los fotodiodos al frontal del vehiculo y la LDR bajo un espejo lateral, preferi usar la LDR para el espejo ya que es mas planita y sobresaldra menos. Por otro lado puse un 555 monostable para que si se detecta suficiente luz como para apagar las luces, esta quede prendida durante unos segundos antes de apagarse, de esta manera si por algun casual la combinacion de LDR, y fotodiodos alcanzaran un umbral suficiente de luz como para cortar el rele, este permaneceria encendido durante unos segundos mas por si casualmente fue una luz pasajera.

Aunque para el 555 tengo un problema, no se donde conectar el pulso de entrada hacia el 555, el encargado de activar el pulso de salida de este, alguien sabe como hacerlo?

Por otro lado, a pesar de estas inovaciones aun le veo un fallo y es que en el atardecer puede que se enciendan las luces y al rato vuelvan a apagarse sin mas. Alguien sabe como solucionarlo?

Otra cosita, que es mejor? Un fotodiodo o un fototransistor para esto? esque los fotos diodos no consegui nunca echarlos a andar.

Un saludo.


----------



## DJ DRACO

mmm, sobre el 555, el disparo se efectúa en la pata 2 del integrado y es de flanco de bajada, o sea que esta en 1 logico comunmente, y cuando le das a 0 se produce el disparo.

la salida de conteo es por la pata 3 y la puedes lograr con una resistencia en serie, y te vas a la base de un transistor TIC32C que maneje un rele de 12V.

el tiempo de descarga estara dado por el capacitor y la/s resistencia/s entre las pata (7 y 6) y masa o pata 1.

tema fotodiodos o fototransistores, aunque es dificil hacerlos andar, recomiendo los fototransistores, es como que me han funcionado mejor y los puedes conectar directamente en el circuito, como si fuese un transistor comun.

sobre lo de la logica digital, yo se bastante y he ayudado a muchos amigos en circuitos que on simples, con compuertas y flip-flops, perono se como podriamos aplicarlo aqui, debido a que este proyecto es meramente comparador de luz.

saludos.


----------



## ElKiKe

DJ Draco gracias por contestar e interesarte.

Algo parecido a lo que comentas fue lo que hice. Te adjunto la imagen. El problema que tengo es que el sw1 es el que dispara el blanco pero claro necesito que este se dispare imendiatamente despues de que se corte el rele y eso no se como hacerlo. Porque habia pensado conectarlo en el rele, pero no es valido ya que cuando se corta el rele, prederia el temporizador pero al acabar éste y cortar el rele, volveria a ponerse en marcha y asi sucesivamente asi que no se muy bien como hacerlo.

El transistor que puse en la pata 3 que modelo deberia usar? La verdad que de los modelos ando un poco perdido.

Por ultimo de tema de fotodiodos y tal. Hice el circuito primero que puse y con LDR funciona bien pero no funciona quitando la LDR y poniendo un fotodiodo, estuve leyendo y aconsejan lo que me dices, usar fototransistores asi que cogi un NPN y conecte el positivo del fotodiodo a la base y el negativo al colector y conectando colector y emisor donde antes estaba el LDR pero no me dio resultado, parece no hacer nada el fototransistor. Sabes algo del tema? la verdad me conviene fotodiodo o fototransistor por su velocidad ya que al usarlo en el auto si entro en un tunel con la LDR tardarian demasiado en prender las luces.

Espero respuestas. 

Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO

ajam...eso se llama enclavar...no se puede encalavar el temporizador con ese rele porque se realimentaria constantemente...

la idea entonces seria utilizar otro sistema...

a lo mejor podría ser el siguiente:

el comparador de luminosidad podrías hacerlo en el temporizador y a la salida del mismo controlar el rele.
ademas podrías agregar el LDR que mira al cielo, para activar el rele directamente al caer la noche.

las LDR varian su resistividad con la intensidad luminica que inside sobre ellas, y no lo hacen tan lentamente, podrías comprobar el tiempo con un tester, mides la resistividad, y la enfocas a una lampara, luego vas cubriendo la LDR y ves el cambio, yo lo hice y no me parecio tan lento.

voy a intentar hacerte un circuito simple..

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Aqui esta el circuito completo, con el comparador y retardo todo incluido.
si quieres simulalo en live wire y cambia el capacitor por uno de 100uF, ahi se nota bien el retardo en la conexion.

espero que te sirva y te sea útil.

1 LDR es el delantero, y el otro el del cielo. fijate que el circuito se enciende, luego al recibir luz en 1 LDR el rele permanece en el mismo estado hasta que pasa un tiempo, y luego conecta.

saludos.


----------



## ElKiKe

DJ Draco, muchisimas gracias.

No obstante encontre otro circuito que iba con fotodiodos y no fucionaba finalmente consegui hacerlo funcionar fisicamente con LDR, no es demasiado lento pero intentare comprar 2 fototransistores a ver si lo consigo hacer funcionar y te cuento para informaciónrmarte del "exito" del proyecto jaja.

Con este circuito hay dos sensores uno mas "sensible" que otro, si el sensor mas oscuro no recibe luz, este prendera el rele, y si por algun motivo deja de recibir luz, mientras el sensor uno este activo (ya que este se exita con mas luz que el sensor 2) el rele quedara prendido, esto es util para el atardecer que es donde le veia el punto debil a nuestro circuito.

No obstante voy a guardar el tuyo para algo que quiero hacer con la luz de cabina y tal .

Muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda. En estos dias lo montare en el auto con un led y para ajustarlo y ver que todo funciona a la perfeccion.

Un saludo!


----------



## DJ DRACO

si, el tema de los fototransistores es que solo conducen cuando en su foco inside una rafaga ultravioleta o infraroja, no creo que funcione bien con luz ambiente.

por otra parte, ese circuito que subi es detector, retardo y activación, todo en 1 solo 555 y 2 LDR. es util tambien para alarmas, solo que hay que cambiar los LDR por llaves o detectores de movimiento y esas cosas.

saludos.


----------



## bofocastillo

Ese circuito hace tiempo yo también lo vi en un foro de VAG, sin embargo nunca se supo si funcionaba o no (al menos hasta donde yo me quedé), de hecho se formó una lista (algo grande) de foreros pidiendo uno de esos "prototipos", sin embargo después de eso, al autor del cto, un tal madelgado, se lo tragó la tierra porque ya nadie lo encuentra.

Pero en un principio no suena mal eso de los dos umbrales, aunque suena mejor lo de fogonazo.


----------



## elio87

saludos he enseguido con mucho dettalle vuestra discusión ya que me supone para mi un reto realizar este circuito, y llevarlo a la practica. 
Quiero deciros que hay varios problemas que creo que no os habeis planteado como por ejemplo el hacer funcionar el circuito con el arranque del motor, porque si lo conectamos directamente a la bateria, cuando sea de noche(ausencia de luz y el coche se encuentre aparcado) las luces se quedaran encendidas.

Otra cosa DJ Draco he simulado el circuito que subiste en Livewire y no se si es por mi culpa pero no consigo hacerlo funcionar, ya que creo que la resistencia variable que se utiliza para la sensibilidad no me hace nada en la simulación.

Por ultimo Elkike me interesa saber que circuito has escogido definitivamente y si ademas has conseguido los resultados esperados llevandolo a la practica?
Otra cosa has hecho el PCB y todo eso o como lo has instalado, te agradeceria muchisimo si me hicieras un croquis de la instalacion para hacerme una idea de como has hecho el montaje en el coche.

Muchisimas gracias a los 2 por este post tan interesante y de tanta utilidad para aquellos que no tenemos BMW ni AUDI que traen estas cositas de casa.
SALUDOS


----------



## elio87

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/luces-automaticas-auto-22222/


----------



## DJ DRACO

jeje

es que el resistor variable no es para la sensibilidad es solo para regular el tiempo de retardo en la conexión del relé.
deberias agregar una resistencia variable en serie con ambos o con cada uno de los LDR.

asi obtendrias el regulador de sensibilidad.

espero que te funcione amigo, en mi live wire funciona (obviamente es ideal, de ahi a lo real hay un salto grande)


con probar no se pierde nada.

como diria mi ex novia brasileña: xauz


----------



## elio87

Gracias por tu respuesta. Me has sido de ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## willysdesign

no me funcionó,al conectarlo se prende la luz pero hace solo eso siempre haya o no luz,ahora me voy a dormir a ver si pienso mejor(siempre me resulta)


----------



## jeremy24

si a alguien le funciono avisen, yo lo quiero poner en mi chevy c2


----------



## willysdesign

lo hice más simplificado con 1 transistor 1 diodo 1 ldr y 1 relay,más barato imposible,lo estoy probando en mi chevrolet 400,mandame un mail a willysdesign@hotmail.com y te lo mando,saludos!!


----------



## lobat

como hago para que la luz prenda con mayor oscuridad


----------



## bebeto

willysdesign dijo:


> lo hice más simplificado con 1 transistor 1 diodo 1 ldr y 1 relay,más barato imposible,lo estoy probando en mi chevrolet 400,mandame un mail a willysdesign@hotmail.com y te lo mando,saludos!!


 

Yo que vos quitaria el mail... porque aqui se comparte todo con todos, es una de las tantas politicas del foro no se admite egoismo. 

Solo te lo digo para evitarte un reto por parte de los moderadores.

suerte


----------



## xaviergarvi

hola saludos a todos encontre un circuito en donde lo representee en livewire pero el problema es que no logro que tengan un tiempo en el encendido lo unico es que tiene un tiempo para el apagado como hago esto?


----------



## eL1ct

Hola, he seguido un poco el post y bueno creo que puedo aportar algo:
Estais dando bueltas con lo del temporizador y es interesante, pero creo que tambien deberiais plantearos el añadir un circuito de histeresis al detector; asi, para encenderse los focos, necesitaria una intensidad de luz "mas" baja, y al estar encendidos, una intensidad de luz mas alta que la anterior.

Podeis econtrarlo con el nomre de *Schmitt*:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/exactamente-schmitt-trigger-304/
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disparador_Schmitt

PD: segun mis conocimientos, las *fotorresistencias* son las mas lentas, pero cuando hablamos de lentas no son segundos, sino mucho menos (creo que para esto son apropiadas). Los *fototransistores* son mas rapidos (de la orden de los microsegundos uS) y generalmente se usan como receptores de mandos a distancia, por eso creo que la mayoria (si no son todas) trabajan mejor con luz infraroja. Aun mas rapidos son los *fotodiodos*, (de la orden de los nanosegundos nS) pero la corriente que se mide es la corriente de fuga (si, hay que polarizarlos a la inversa), asi cuando hay luz, la energia de los fotones hace que haya mas fugas de corriente (por decirlo de alguna manera), por lo tanto, las señales que dan los fotodiodos son muy pequeñas, de unos cunatos micro amperios (uA) lo cual quiere decir que para hacerlos funcionar correctamente, necesitaremos como minimo un amplificador operacional (OPAMP).

Un saludo


----------



## eL1ct

He descubierto esto en un libro...

Ver el archivo adjunto encendido_automatico.bmp

PD: La verdad tengo algunas dudas sobre este circuito que acabo de subir:
-Por elemplo, no se si falta una resistencia desde el emisor (de T3) a la base de T3 o que... pero si no, que alguien me explique, por favor, lo que hace R9 el solito...
-Por otra parte lo de P2...es que...no lo entiendo, creo que es mejor poner el emisor directamente a masa.


----------



## deoriahd

hola EL1CT estuve siguiendo este tema y me interesa ponerle este circuito a mi f600 (pero esta joyita eh) je... y me preguntaba si vos lo pusiste a prueba a ver si funciona, también si me podés pasar el listado de componentes que lleva ya que recien empiezo la carrera de electrónica y no los saco ni a garrote. Bueno te agradezco mucho. Juanjo.-


----------



## eL1ct

Hola deoriahd: Siento tardar tanto en responder; es que el libro no da los valores de los componentes, tampoco ofrece, mas informacion que la escaneada en el post anterior.
No he probado el circuito, pero he hecho un "apaño" (una pequeña chapuza) en el simulador (como podras ver, casi todos los valores son de unos 10K, nada compicado asignar esos valores). He modificado un poco el circuito, y esto es lo que me ha salido, en el simulador funciona.

Ten en cuenta que el diseño del circuito es de: cuando ha mucha luz; Q4 se activa, y cuando hay poca luz; Q4 se desactiva. He intentado no modificar mucho el diseño original...y lo he dejado asi, de todos modos, si quieres que sea al reves puedes poner Q4 en posicion darlington respecto a Q3


----------



## deoriahd

Bueno te agradezco un montón, ahora estoy de viaje pero cuando llegue (± 1 mes) me pongo a armarlo y te cuento. graciasssss!!!


----------



## tenaiz

*N*ecesito ayuda para conectar un sensor fotoeléctrico a las luces del coche
*E*s para un brico*LAJE* *QUE* consiste en conectar los antinieblas como luz de cortesía
*P*pero me gustaría *QUE* se conectaran solo cuando no *H*aya luz
a*-*ver *QU*ien me hecha una mano


----------



## Fogonazo

tenaiz dijo:
			
		

> *N*ecesito ayuda para conectar un sensor fotoeléctrico a las luces del coche
> *E*s para un brico*LAJE* *QUE* consiste en conectar los antinieblas como luz de cortesía
> *P*pero me gustaría *QUE* se conectaran solo cuando no *H*aya luz
> a*-*ver *QU*ien me hecha una mano




¿ Y es legal hacer eso en España. ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## BrunoARG

Tengo un circuito diseñado por mí (no, no soy un capo de la electrónica), que hace esa funciòn.

Lo único que necesitas es un sensor óptico LDR, una resistencia de 330K, un potenciómetro (o 2 resistencias, pero recomiendo el pote) y un operacional o comparador.

El precio de la placa terminada no puede superar los US$5.

Si te interesa, te paso el circuito. Te lo diría por escrito porque es muy simple, pero no es la forma correcta.

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La forma correcta es que subas el diagrama 

Saludos !


----------



## tenaiz

Si pásamelo por favor
el esquema y los componentes
gracias y un saludo


----------



## Manuel51

Está prohibido encender los antinieblas si no son necesarios. Puedes ganarte una multa. Pero, si no te importa pagar, busca "sensor fotoeléctrico" y encontrarás muchos circuitos.

Saludos.


----------



## joshtrin

hola viendo que en mucho tiempo ya nade respondió tengo este diagrama y tal parece que si funciona en estos días tratare de hacerlo lo probé en livewire y funciono bien es para encender los cuarto y las luces...


----------



## Scooter

Faltan los diodos volantes de los relés. Durará poco antes de quemar los transistores.
D5 y D4 no se que función hacen, los veo raros ahí.


----------

